# this is kind of weird



## Nursefag68 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello peeps ,

My bionic scared the crap out of me today. I had it on the charger overnight when I plugged it in it wad like 20 odd some percent charged. Fell asleep and woke up to check my phone nothing...wouldn't awake when hitting the power. Then took it off the charger nothing wouldn't awake. Tried everything couldn't get it to turn on. Finally I pulled the battery and it turned on. Should I be concerned or just some fluke. I'm running liberty 2.0.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Was the battery charged in the morning? It probably just crashed and instead of rebooting it just stayed off lok

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

You are not the only one... Wait till it does it and toy miss a, important phone call like your child is sick at school, and they try for over 3 hours to contact you.. You can expect this to happen again.... And again... I took mine back.. got a razr... No problems since... Although I am running pretty much stock... Rooted couple apps froze...good luck


----------



## fender890 (Oct 16, 2011)

Check to see if pocket detection mode is on. I remember hearing something about that being a problem with waking it up.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

dont know if thats the issue but.. good call fender


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

That was not the problem in my case... and it happened bout 7~8 times in 2 months... Along with my lights at the bottom failing... I had a straight lemon


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

Happened to me twice also. Only battery pull fixed it.


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

jpnestel said:


> Happened to me twice also. Only battery pull fixed it.


You cant remove the back cover on the RAZR right? So ud be s.o.l without the ability to batt pull correct?

My bionic has locked up more than once requiring me to do a pull.. I dunno how the heck you'd fix it otherwise.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Zog said:


> You cant remove the back cover on the RAZR right? So ud be s.o.l without the ability to batt pull correct?
> 
> My bionic has locked up more than once requiring me to do a pull.. I dunno how the heck you'd fix it otherwise.


No, you cant remove the back cover of the razr, but there is a shut down function programmed into the hardware. So you don't really need to remove the battery. Just press the combo of buttons that does the same thing.

[sent from the _base2 xoom]


----------



## Nursefag68 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the comments , my phone was charged in the morning , then happened again. I uninstalled the overclock app and its been fine since. Maybe it. Dunno


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Standard black screen of death (BSOD). Has happened to me twice in the 3 months I've owned the phone and last time I think was in october.. So don't listen to whoever said your doomed to see it over and over now. Hopefully









Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## Nursefag68 (Dec 5, 2011)

I guess if it gets bad that's why I got insurgences. On to another pain , I cannot charge this thing to a full 100 yet , dunno what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

detr0yt said:


> You are not the only one... Wait till it does it and toy miss a, important phone call like your child is sick at school, and they try for over 3 hours to contact you.. You can expect this to happen again.... And again... I took mine back.. got a razr... No problems since... Although I am running pretty much stock... Rooted couple apps froze...good luck


 are you still whiningbabout that .. just stay in the razor forum. It was something you did to the phone. An app misbehaving,or something m stick with your razor... these are like small computers. Glitches will happen. How did the generations before us manage without being connected 24 hours a day. Sounds like you didn't plan well enough.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Recalibrate your battery

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Nursefag68 (Dec 5, 2011)

bigmook said:


> Recalibrate your battery
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Well I did looking at battery graphs I can't get it to a true 100 no matter how long I charge it


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

_base2 said:


> No, you cant remove the back cover of the razr, but there is a shut down function programmed into the hardware. So you don't really need to remove the battery. Just press the combo of buttons that does the same thing.
> 
> [sent from the _base2 xoom]


Gd it. So mad im either stuck with this phone or sell it and fork over an extra $200 for a used sketchy device off craigslist.. no thanks

Y was there no buzz about the RAZR in august? Maybe I missed it.


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

bigmook said:


> are you still whiningbabout that .. just stay in the razor forum. It was something you did to the phone. An app misbehaving,or something m stick with your razor... these are like small computers. Glitches will happen. How did the generations before us manage without being connected 24 hours a day. Sounds like you didn't plan well enough.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Just trying to help this guy out.... So relax... He thinks he was the only one dealing with this, and wanted to inform him he wasn't... No need to flame or act like a child.. But its nothing to do with what I did or didn't do to my bionic.. When there are countless amounts of people out there that has dealt worth this problem.. This problem isn't going to get any better, if anything will only get worse.. Obviously it doesn't happen to all bionics... But if its happening to "yours" then their is something obviously wrong with it.. So take it back while you can to Verizon or Costco while you can, before you get stuck with a refurbished one...i'm.just saying and not trolling... So get over your self...


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I remember your posts . Pages complaining and requesting a refund now that a new device you might want is here. Using an excuse that my kid was sick at school to justify it, these are just my opinions not flames. I am glad you pulled one over on someone and got your precious. Happy for you. There are solutions to these problems and its usually as simple as data reset. I can't remember if you were rooted or not however. From what I can remember without searching, is that more than one person offered solutions but you were above it. So i don't have to get over myself, I wasn't flaming, have a nice day.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh and telling someone that they have a lemon and to take it back is not usually considered helping.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

OK. Try redownloading the rom,check md5. Boot into recovery,wipe cache and dalvik, reinstall zip without wiping data,it will rewrite the system without losing any of your data. It will take a while to boot. Be patient I have done this many times. It should work

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

I said I had a lemon... Apparently you didn't read it right.. Regardless i'm not bashing t he bionic... And if you are serious bout me just making up something about that as far as me missing a phone call from.my daughters school... Wtf would I gain for posting that? And why would I go out of my watt to say that? Obviously you don't have kids and don't understand the impact of that... And I guess I suppose a battery pull or pull out out my Sim card would fix my bottom buttons from lighting up? You clearly don't know what "my bionic" was doing! Cause it was mine! Not yours... And if you had the same problems you wouldn't want to get stuck with it for 2 years... Peace


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

OK yes I have two children. You were rooted and flashed things.voided your warranty.returned it to stock,so spare me mister break my phone and can't fix it, then returning it to get a new phone. As far as getting a phone call about a sick child. Yes many times ... they call me at work. I go get them.you were not trying to help this guy ... what advice did you give him?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

. If yo break it you fix it. If it is a hardware issue then I agree. Had a feature phone for a week till the fxz. File was released.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

[... IBTC ...]

[sent from the _base2 xoom]


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

You typed you had a lemon....you were inferring that he did as well.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Closed.

*RootzWiki **is not for arguments*,

Also if you modify your phone by rooting or ROM-ing you should not be surprised about instability & *you do not have a warranty*.
Making a claim that you do after voluntarily forfeiting your warranty rights is fraud. *RootzWiki *will not associate with this behavior.


----------

